# Starting a 30gal planted..



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

Looking to start a Low Tech 30gal with plants. 

I know pretty much nothing about aquatic plants but am obsessed with the way they look and want to learn! I'm unsure of the light bulb i'm using, although I know my friend used it for his salt water setup (and it was able to sustain the coral and rock) 

What are some good beginner plants for a 30gal? 
What else do I need? CO2 cartridges or what? I have no idea how that works.



Any help would be appreciated! Thanks a ton.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm no expert here but I thought I would give you a few tips. I'm sure some of the more experienced hobbiests here will chime in with more pointers. 



exoskeletal said:


> Looking to start a Low Tech 30gal with plants.


Nice....but be carefull, its very addictive! 



exoskeletal said:


> What are some good beginner plants for a 30gal?


The first plants I started out with were Java Ferns, Crypts and Anubias. They are some nice looking plants with "low light requirments".

They don't really require C02 injection but any plant will grow better with C02.
If you want to get into providing C02 for your plants then you should reasearch DIY C02 injection using yeast and sugar. 
(DIY = Do it Yourself).

You'll find that our fellow members here post plants for sale periodically that are MUCH cheaper than purchasing them in a retail store.

You should also consider the substrate you're using. At first I was using regular aquarium gravel but once I switched to "eco-complete", the plants grew noticably better. There are many different substrates available specifically designed for a planted tank.

I basically started out slow, had fun, and learned as I went. (and i'm still learning!)
This forum is a huge help.

Brian


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

There's a sticky in the Beginners Circle area that would be a good place to start: Starting a Planted Tank

Another thread to look into, including some external links worth checking out: How to start out a planted tank

You may or may not use CO2 but much of the content applies either way.

The forum Search button is your friend. 

Read until your head hurts.


----------

